# I just got given a harness...



## Toucan (Sep 8, 2012)

The bottom 2 photos are upside down, I've tried to fix them to no avail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

It looks like a quick hitch, the shaftes in the cart would go through those leather loops, and the reins go through the loops at the top.

Looks like you have bridle with blinkers, not to sure about any of the other straps but assuming there would be a cropper and breastplate in there somewhere.

Can't say anything about brand or anything like that, my limited knowledge comes from working with Stbs


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Actually looks sort of like this one a friend has


----------



## Toucan (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks RedTree 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

You've got breeching. It's the longish strap below the harness saddle in the first picture. I see holdbacks and the hip straps


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Please don't use that photo of the mini as a guide to hitch your horse. It is not hitched correctly.


----------



## Toucan (Sep 8, 2012)

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> You've got breeching. It's the longish strap below the harness saddle in the first picture. I see holdbacks and the hip straps


Thanks for that 

No worries greentree, I don't even have a horse atm  it was given to me because they were going to throw it in the bin & I said I'll take it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

It looks pretty nice! Clean it up and oil it, make sure it doesn't have any cracks or worn areas, especially on the traces and girth. All the pieces seem to be there! Glad you got it!

If there is a maker's mark, it is usually a stamp on the ends of the pieces.

Nancy


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

The mini may not be hitched right (I've never hitched a horse, so I wouldn't know xD) But he's awfully cute :>


----------



## Toucan (Sep 8, 2012)

greentree said:


> It looks pretty nice! Clean it up and oil it, make sure it doesn't have any cracks or worn areas, especially on the traces and girth. All the pieces seem to be there! Glad you got it!
> 
> If there is a maker's mark, it is usually a stamp on the ends of the pieces.
> 
> Nancy


I will do that, it does look to be in good nick just dirty. I'll have a look for a makers mark while I'm cleaning it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

RedTree said:


> Actually looks sort of like this one a friend has


This one is missing the breast collar and traces. They have the breaching on the front that actually goes on the rump


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

It's garbage. Just ship it to me and rid yourself of it.


----------



## Toucan (Sep 8, 2012)

aspin231 said:


> It's garbage. Just ship it to me and rid yourself of it.


Hahaha! I really should get off my bum & clean & oil it though..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toucan (Sep 8, 2012)

I was told today that this harness is full size...

Can anyone please tell me how to measure it to find out what size horse it would fit?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Measure the turnback strap that goes from the saddle to the crupper, and should have the breeching attached to it. I will get you a cob measurement, and you can compare.


----------



## Toucan (Sep 8, 2012)

greentree said:


> Measure the turnback strap that goes from the saddle to the crupper, and should have the breeching attached to it. I will get you a cob measurement, and you can compare.


Thanks so much greentree  I'll do that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

The harness I have here is fitted for my 14hh cob, and it is 74 cm from the saddle to the buckle of the crupper. There is at least 15 cm of adjustment, which would be 7.5 cm more length in the turnback, since the turnback strap is doubled.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Toucan (Sep 8, 2012)

I just measured it & from the saddle to the buckles it measured 84cm.. & you've been a huge help greentree 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I've never seen a breeching strap used like that before! . good mini!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

aspin231 said:


> It's garbage. Just ship it to me and rid yourself of it.


You beat me to it! ROFLMAO!!


----------

